# cyclogest Symptoms backache nausea???



## Sunny1234 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi is anyone on cyclogest progesterone 800mg per day I'm 6dp 3dt and have nausea worse in morning but throughout The day also i know this is probably from the cyclogest as I had the Same symptoms on my last failed cycle has anyone else or is anyone else experiencing this now I've also got sore boobs andlow backache like af is coming I'm trying to be positive like the low backache is a good sign but because I get this before af I'm. Worried as last cycle af came on my test day even though I was on the progesterone had spotting 3 days before no spotting yet and praying I get my bfp I hate the fact the cyclogest gives pregnancy symptoms as so hard not to get hopes up and beleive all this is because I'm pregnant but as I've had all these symptoms before and it was negative don't want to get my hopes up I test around 5th feb Any help appreciated xx also last time I don't remember having the low backache til I was spotting so hope this is good sign ))


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Sunny,

Sending a massive   from one in the same position - almost exactly. I also test on the 5th although there's sod all chance of me waiting that long!! I've been feeling a bit queasy and not had that before but I'm assuming it's the cyclogest. In fact, I try to assume everything is the cyclogest as it helps not to get my hopes up. That's just me of course. Can't advise on the back ache. I'm not sure why it would give you backache - cyclogest of BFP for that matter    

Just got to hang on in there my friend. Wish I had a fast forward button!!

Love Pinot xx


----------



## Sunny1234 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Pinot thanks for reply )) we are testing on same day may sound crazy but I don't want to test because I'm so scared we only had one 4 cell embie which should be between 6-8 cells at day 3  but that's all we had out of 5 only one 1 made it we already have a four year old daughter thank god everyday for her as our first ivf worked first time we then had a 6 and 8 cell embryos transferred and even though we are very blessed this doesn't make it any easier :-( our second ivf last October failed with a blast so this is our 3rd ivf cycle I'm praying that our little embie has continued to divide and implant once it was in the right place that's what's giving me hope but still worried as plan was to this time to transfer two blasts i took it for granted that this cycle would be same as other two but such a different out come regarding eggs and fertization . How many embies did you transfer ?? And was it 3 day transfer ?? Xx


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

I had a Day 2 transfer (which I was really upset about at first) with 1 x 4-cell and 1 x 5-cell. This is IVF number 6    I had 2 as I'm nearly 37 and as these are embies 15 and 16 (we also had 2 FETs), our odds are pretty poor. I must be mental! 
Like you, we're also blessed with a daughter who is 18 months old but it doesn't seem to stop the feelings of longing for another does it?
Have to say, am feeling really icky this afternoon. The blo*dy cyclogest has a lot to answer for.
Right, am off to take DD to see her great grandma. Hang on in there   
xx


----------



## Sunny1234 (Jan 24, 2012)

You two will pray for US xx


----------

